# Darwin - where did it all go so wrong.



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just been to my local co-op where some hyper little sugar fuelled brat was running around like a tazmanian devil on acid, running into people,pushing things off the shelf and just being a complete little shite. There i am thinking someone (maybe even it's mother) is going to restrain the little bleeder, then suddenly, from the fozen section comes a bellow, 'Callum you little cxxt get here now before i smack your fucking arse, (grabs little bleeder by arm and hoists into air), just wait til we get home you're just a litlle fucking trouble maker, bastard (muttered under breath),drags child out of shop, it screaming,she shouting everyone looking.
Is this it, have we reached the most advanced stage in mankinds time on this planet, Darwin, where did it all go wrong?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Just been to my local co-op where some hyper little sugar fuelled brat was running around like a tazmanian devil on acid, running into people,pushing things off the shelf and just being a complete little shite. There i am thinking someone (maybe even it's mother) is going to restrain the little bleeder, then suddenly, from the fozen section comes a bellow, 'Callum you little cxxt get here now before i smack your fucking arse, (grabs little bleeder by arm and hoists into air), just wait til we get home you're just a litlle fucking trouble maker, bastard (muttered under breath),drags child out of shop, it screaming,she shouting everyone looking.
> Is this it, have we reached the most advanced stage in mankinds time on this planet, Darwin, where did it all go wrong?


It truly is a sad state of affairs our so called society, and yesI would say we have reached the most advanced stage - from here on it's all downhill  :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Watch a film called Idiocracy, it sums things up pretty nicely 

Charlie


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> Just been to my local co-op where some hyper little sugar fuelled brat was running around like a tazmanian devil on acid, running into people,pushing things off the shelf and just being a complete little shite. There i am thinking someone (maybe even it's mother) is going to restrain the little bleeder, then suddenly, from the fozen section comes a bellow, 'Callum you little cxxt get here now before i smack your fucking arse, (grabs little bleeder by arm and hoists into air), just wait til we get home you're just a litlle fucking trouble maker, bastard (muttered under breath),drags child out of shop, it screaming,she shouting everyone looking.
> Is this it, have we reached the most advanced stage in mankinds time on this planet, Darwin, where did it all go wrong?


    WTF???

The little darling will no doubt follow in his mother's footsteps in years to come. She will probably do what all good mums do: show him how to fill in his benefit forms, how to blag a council house, how to become the scourge of society...nice. :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I visited Chav-da last night and most of the female population in the shop were wearing stretched and bulging size 20+ clothing, strategically revealing a massively distorted "tramp stamp".

[smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

80,000 people on incapacity benefit due to: drugs, alcohol or wait for it OBESITY!  :?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

leenx said:


> 80,000 people on incapacity benefit due to: drugs, alcohol or wait for it OBESITY!  :?


Is anybody else disgusted that you can get paid because you're fat or addicted to drugs? Who's genius idea was that? And not only do they get paid but it starts at around £65 a week and then after a year they get a rise to £90 a week!! Surely if the creatures have been stealing all this cash for a year the last thing they deserve is more bloody cash?

Disgusting


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Darwin's theory on evolution started going into reverse the moment we invented the Welfare State. Survival of the fittest no longer applies, as we now look after the most useless and ineffective of the species; feed them, shelter them and pretty much do everything for them. This of course leaves them with considerably more time on their hands than everyone else, so what do they do? Breed!

We are now in the situation where the least capable of the species reproduce most effectively. Those of us working and looking after ourselves can only afford one or two kids (the average is now less than 2) while the benefit scroungers multiply in droves without restraint.

We are actually regressing.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Mark Davies said:


> Darwin's theory on evolution started going into reverse the moment we invented the Welfare State. Survival of the fittest no longer applies, as we now look after the most useless and ineffective of the species; feed them, shelter them and pretty much do everything for them. This of course leaves them with considerably more time on their hands than everyone else, so what do they do? Breed!
> 
> We are now in the situation where the least capable of the species reproduce most effectively. Those of us working and looking after ourselves can only afford one or two kids (the average is now less than 2) while the benefit scroungers multiply in droves without restraint.
> 
> We are actually regressing.


Mark - You have hit the nail on the head! and it really is a sad sad situation we are in! Why is it not possible to means test going forward or do what the Chinese did / do enforce quotas on numbers of children? It really can't be that difficult, we just don't have a Government prepared to stand up and speak un PC words of truth! It fcuks me off!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

got called to a house this morning re domestic

get there 14 year old giving mum loads as she has another drag on her ciggie says you f/ing tell him he wont do as he is told and wont go to school

i turned to said mother and said you tell him

filled my form out and went

needles to say another complaint made against me for attitude

it is getting silly when they dont want them they have them put in care,when they go missing from care we go and collect them from mums and take them back regular occurance it is getting worse


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> Darwin's theory on evolution started going into reverse the moment we invented the Welfare State. Survival of the fittest no longer applies, as we now look after the most useless and ineffective of the species; feed them, shelter them and pretty much do everything for them. This of course leaves them with considerably more time on their hands than everyone else, so what do they do? Breed!
> 
> We are now in the situation where the least capable of the species reproduce most effectively. Those of us working and looking after ourselves can only afford one or two kids (the average is now less than 2) while the benefit scroungers multiply in droves without restraint.
> 
> We are actually regressing.


Mark, once again a brilliant summary. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I think we should all send this pearl of wisdom to our MPs, the DPM and PM for their comments.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> needles to say another complaint made against me for attitude


Has no-one told you? Oh, right. You see, you're supposed to be raising their hell-raising twat-spawn for them. They do the drunken insemination bit, and the rest is up to the humble taxpayer and "ve guvvermen".



blackpoolfc said:


> it is getting silly when they dont want them they have them put in care,when they go missing from care we go and collect them from mums and take them back regular occurance it is getting worse


The irony is if they were in care they'd be better looked after. Not sure who would want some hellian in their house though.



burns said:


> The little darling will no doubt follow in his mother's footsteps in years to come. She will probably do what all good mums do: show him how to fill in his benefit forms, how to blag a council house, how to become the scourge of society...nice. :roll:


Well 'e's already learnin' the fockin' language innit. [smiley=bomb.gif]



Mark Davies said:


> We are now in the situation where the least capable of the species reproduce most effectively. Those of us working and looking after ourselves can only afford one or two kids (the average is now less than 2) while the benefit scroungers multiply in droves without restraint.


Exactly, and we have to bloody pay for it! So we pay for their KFC and sugar diet, their house, their TV, their alcohol, all the trouble they cause with the alcohol, all the social services they use up, the policing, insurance, the list goes on. Basically we pay for their existence and then pay AGAIN for all the hassle they and their spawn make.

Taxes should be used to sterilize the lot of them!

There are of course people who genuinely fall on hard times, and they of course probably get a pittance.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Brilliant thread. Mark summed it up brilliantly


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

The day is coming when the wheels are going to come off this trolley of crud we fondly call society, when there is no more money to pay for the parasites,and the goodwill has been entirely drained from those with the pride and concience to actually work for a living, only to have their hard earned money spent on those who despise the very idea of work and self support,when the food starts to run out because the parasites have spread too far and too wide, on that day, and i firmly believe this, society will turn upon itself and all hell is going to break loose. Sounds like the stuff of sci fi, I say, watch this space, there is a shitstorm coming and it won't be too long before all that is decent about humanity finally decides to eradicate all that is wrong with humanity. Mark is spot on with his summary of 21st century Britain. How fucking sad it is.
Too much these days all that is crap in the UK is blamed on our new scapegoat 'immigrants', the truth is there are two types of people in the world, the doers and the parasites. Both come in every shape colour and creed, and it is this difference we all need to be concentrating on.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm far from being a 'lefty' but if I'd grown up on some shit-hole council estate with parents (most likely absent) who didn't give a toss about me, went to a crap school now and then, left with no qualifications and then joined the local dole queue with all the other useless humanity I'd be straight on the heroin and Strongbow and knocking out chav kids left, right and centre as well.

Take the point about the Welfare State 'looking after' these people but if it didn't surely there's be even more crime and mayhem than there is now as they'd just take to the streets.

Surely the answer is education, qulaifications and jobs being available?

I do agree anyone who just plain refuses to work should have their benefits totally stopped though. Or executed.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> got called to a house this morning re domestic
> 
> get there 14 year old giving mum loads as she has another drag on her ciggie says you f/ing tell him he wont do as he is told and wont go to school
> 
> ...


had one of your guys at my door tues night..........twat down the street has run off with a 14 year old girl and as i hace cctv on front is it documented for them to see............come on in officer have you access to a memory stick? got one in the car mr xxxxx. wooooooo well impressed that chelt cops are that switched on, copied and a cuppa later, even got a phone number of a collegue who wants bike frame redone lmao .........result


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

richieshore said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > 80,000 people on incapacity benefit due to: drugs, alcohol or wait for it OBESITY!  :?
> ...


What I struggle with is this: that £65 (or £90) a week is to pay for everything except housing costs (because, let's be honest, if they are in receipt of incapacity benefit, they will also receive housing benefit and council tax benefit - so the incapacity benefit is basically "spends"). So it will have to cover not only food, but also gas, electricity, Sky (you can bet your bottom dollar that they've all got a better Sky package than any of us!), and anything else they're after...

SO HOW ON EARTH DO THE OBESE PEOPLE STAY OBESE??? I can't understand how they could possibly afford to keep feeding themselves with the copious amounts of food required to maintain their weight. :x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

burns said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > leenx said:
> ...


greggs the bakers is my view.............3000 sausage rolls for a fiver


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

How? They can afford too much low quality food. Then there's treatments on the NHS.

I bet there's some top quality meat in those sausage rolls too.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> How? They can afford too much low quality food. Then there's treatments on the NHS.
> 
> I bet there's some top quality meat in those sausage rolls too.


ure right m8, but my guys at work love them............despite being heart clogging food lol


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Mark Davies said:


> Darwin's theory on evolution started going into reverse the moment we invented the Welfare State. Survival of the fittest no longer applies, as we now look after the most useless and ineffective of the species; feed them, shelter them and pretty much do everything for them. This of course leaves them with considerably more time on their hands than everyone else, so what do they do? Breed!
> 
> We are now in the situation where the least capable of the species reproduce most effectively. Those of us working and looking after ourselves can only afford one or two kids (the average is now less than 2) while the benefit scroungers multiply in droves without restraint.
> 
> We are actually regressing.


Couldn't of put it better myself :wink:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

So very true what mark said!

It's a funny scenario as it's all well and good to talk about educate, qualify and create jobs. However i fear we're now in a situation where we have too many in this breed of human that has taken over that there simply cannot be enough jobs created. Unless there are jobs created that can sustain their further growth i.e. More kfc's & mcd's, maternity wards etc.

What about the possibility of this breed losing more brain cells as it multiplies? Natural selection and all that? Then education/qualify fails too.

Surely survival of the fittest is the only way forward? Unless the scourge have become like the big banks - Too big to fail!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

techfreak said:


> So very true what mark said!
> 
> It's a funny scenario as it's all well and good to talk about educate, qualify and create jobs. However i fear we're now in a situation where we have too many in this breed of human that has taken over that there simply cannot be enough jobs created. Unless there are jobs created that can sustain their further growth i.e. More kfc's & mcd's, maternity wards etc.
> 
> ...


you are right bud.........its medical experiments for all 2nd or 3rd born. should help economy to recover and find cures for fattyitess


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

It's a sad world we live in indeed.

A couple of years ago I did a lot of filming in schools locally, from the brand new school in the most affluent area of town, to the most run down at the top end of the valley. The film was going to be used to illustrate the power of teaching to inspire..

Bearing in mind that this was filming primary school kids around the age of 8, responses to the question, 'What do you want to be when you grow up?' ranged from 'man who flies a plane', 'buzz lightyear'(!), 'policeman', through to probably 20 plus similar answers of 'nothing, like my mam and dad do'.

If these kids have no aspirations, then a whole chunk of society is doomed to the welfare state from the get-go.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

head_ed said:


> It's a sad world we live in indeed. A couple of years ago I did a lot of filming in schools locally,


Even more so that these days you might need to be careful not to use phrases like that around Daily Mail readers. :lol:



head_ed said:


> Bearing in mind that this was filming primary school kids around the age of 8, responses to the question, 'What do you want to be when you grow up?' ranged from 'man who flies a plane',


You kind of get the impression there that the kid's parents don't know that the word is "pilot". Still, at least he has an idea!



head_ed said:


> 'buzz lightyear'(!)


There's an aspiration that needs to be crushed right there :lol: They do realize that Buzz Lightyear doesn't actually exist and even in his fictional existence he doesn't really DO anything, right? No? Oh.. :?



> through to probably 20 plus similar answers of 'nothing, like my mam and dad do'.
> If these kids have no aspirations, then a whole chunk of society is doomed to the welfare state from the get-go.


Perhaps rather than this mamby-pamby PC nonsense teachers should be allowed to say, "what, you want to be a sponging waste of space?" Like this guy:


----------



## skilgannon (Mar 30, 2011)

head_ed said:


> It's a sad world we live in indeed.
> 
> A couple of years ago I did a lot of filming in schools locally, from the brand new school in the most affluent area of town, to the most run down at the top end of the valley. The film was going to be used to illustrate the power of teaching to inspire..
> 
> ...


I'm surprised that the answer wasn't "I wanna be famous" or "I wanna be on teevee" :evil:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

How fucking hard can it be to introduce a Welfare state that actually works for the people that genuinely need it?! It's ridiculous! The amount of MPs we have in this country and not one can step forward with correct facts and figures and a way of sorting it so that people like you and I know our hard earned cash is ONLY fucking going on people that need it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

In my opinion benefits should not be paid in cash anyway, vouchers for tesco/asda etc should be handed out with strict instructions not to be used
For alcohol or ****. That way they will have no sky tv, no
Drugs, no ****, alcohol and no big arsed tv bigger than the living room. When people are given
Everything
For doing nothing they will have no aspirations or ambition to make things better for themselves. You see all the time little chavy shits walking down the road
In designer gear what us hard working folk cannot afford. Something has to be done before we are bred out, but noone in this government has the balls to do it and lose two million votes!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

And tonight on BBC3, their offspring, presumably:
"Fast Food Baby
Documentary exploring the reasons why some parents feed their children junk food. The programme follows three families as they try to get back on the right nutritional track, and features experts who mentor them using the latest techniques in a bid to wean the youngsters off unhealthy meals."

:roll: Fucking doooooooooomed I tells ye.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

skitty said:


> In my opinion benefits should not be paid in cash anyway, vouchers for tesco/asda etc should be handed out with strict instructions not to be used
> For alcohol or ****. That way they will have no sky tv, no
> Drugs, no ****, alcohol and no big arsed tv bigger than the living room. When people are given
> Everything
> ...


Too fooking right!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> Just been to my local co-op where some hyper little sugar fuelled brat was running around like a tazmanian devil on acid, running into people,pushing things off the shelf and just being a complete little shite. There i am thinking someone (maybe even it's mother) is going to restrain the little bleeder, then suddenly, from the fozen section comes a bellow, 'Callum you little cxxt get here now before i smack your fucking arse, (grabs little bleeder by arm and hoists into air), just wait til we get home you're just a litlle fucking trouble maker, bastard (muttered under breath),drags child out of shop, it screaming,she shouting everyone looking.
> Is this it, have we reached the most advanced stage in mankinds time on this planet, Darwin, where did it all go wrong?


Try shopping at Waitrose instead?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

garyc said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Just been to my local co-op where some hyper little sugar fuelled brat was running around like a tazmanian devil on acid, running into people,pushing things off the shelf and just being a complete little shite. There i am thinking someone (maybe even it's mother) is going to restrain the little bleeder, then suddenly, from the fozen section comes a bellow, 'Callum you little cxxt get here now before i smack your fucking arse, (grabs little bleeder by arm and hoists into air), just wait til we get home you're just a litlle fucking trouble maker, bastard (muttered under breath),drags child out of shop, it screaming,she shouting everyone looking.
> ...


 Don't like Waitrose. Usually full of pretentious prats who only shop there because they think they're too good to shop in the 'popular' supermarkets. Same products, ludicrous prices.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > oceans7 said:
> ...


Pretentious prats or sugar brats? Your call. Maybe Lidl would better suit your customer profile?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

What's wrong with Lidl? European food at realistic prices. I'm not such a snobby dick that I feel it below me to go there. Tho' i guess some people are buried too far up their assholes to even contemplate shopping anywhere other than the Harrods food court. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> What's wrong with Lidl? European food at realistic prices. I'm not such a snobby dick that I feel it below me to go there. Tho' i guess some people are buried too far up their assholes to even contemplate shopping anywhere other than the Harrods food court. :roll: :roll: :roll:


Quite possibly. But who said that there was anything wrong with LIDL? Not I. You don't like Co Op clientele, Waitrose a bit scary for you, LIDL seemed a reasonable middle ground.

Got it. You should try your local chippy. And stick some vinegar on the one on your shoulder whilst you are there. :lol:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Trouble is a lot of these prats are sub- morons and no matter how much you try they can not understand the issues :evil: . Nothing wrong with LIDL's


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

garyc said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with Lidl? European food at realistic prices. I'm not such a snobby dick that I feel it below me to go there. Tho' i guess some people are buried too far up their assholes to even contemplate shopping anywhere other than the Harrods food court. :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


 OK while i'm there i'll get you a battered sausage. You can pop off and have a play. :wink:

And I never said that I do not like co-op clientelle. I was making an observation about society, not the local shopping opportunities. You really should try to read the threads properly, otherwise one can end up sounding like a prat.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

oceans7 said:


> Same products, ludicrous prices.


Actually that's not true. They're pretty competitive these days. Plus you get what you pay for. We went to Morrison's as they have a fresh fish counter and we fancied barbecued sardines. They didn't have any so I picked up some smoked mackerel fillets. They were foul. Very salty and full of bones.

This is the third time I've bought fresh food from Morrison's and been disappointed. We've had eggs that tasted of fish and seedless satsumas that were sour and full of pips. No wonder all the fat scum in there live on high fat, high sugar, pre-packed shite... :lol:

Plus the staff in Waitrose are polite, helpful, knowledgable and attentive. No inter-checkout girl chat about soap operas and boyfriends in there.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> Just been to my local co-op where some hyper little sugar fuelled brat was running around like a tazmanian devil on acid, running into people,pushing things off the shelf and just being a complete little shite. There i am thinking someone (maybe even it's mother) is going to restrain the little bleeder, then suddenly, from the fozen section comes a bellow, 'Callum you little cxxt get here now before i smack your fucking arse, (grabs little bleeder by arm and hoists into air), just wait til we get home you're just a litlle fucking trouble maker, bastard (muttered under breath),drags child out of shop, it screaming,she shouting everyone looking.
> Is this it, have we reached the most advanced stage in mankinds time on this planet, Darwin, where did it all go wrong?


Dead funny and so true, I have had the exact experience in the co-op near to my work.

There was a program about council house's the other day, I don't have a prob with people that live in them if they work or try to, I used to live in one my self. Don't know if anyone watched it. A family was on it that didn't work and never had done, every thing was paid for them, by us :x . They were actually complaining about over crowding and that the council was doing nothing about it, there was Mum and dad and six or so teenage children. I cant believe the cheek, why should the council do anything, Why didn't they keep there legs closed in the first place.

I work really hard to have a nice cottage in a nice area and only have two children, yes we would like more but: 
A, we cant afford any more.
B, I feel the house is not big enough, not that its small its not.

If we can think like this why cant they? Its all made to easy for them.

This is the edited version as my first had the odd swear word here and there. but this really makes my blood boil.

Sorry cant stop this now, FUCKING DIRTY, SCUMMY SKANKS. get a JOB.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

stevebeechTA said:


> A family was on it that didn't work and never had done, every thing was paid for them, by us :x . They were actually complaining about over crowding and that the council was doing nothing about it, there was Mum and dad and six or so teenage children. I cant believe the cheek, why should the council do anything, Why didn't they keep there legs closed in the first place.


Quite. Family planning? Apparently they didn't think of that, so now it's up to Mr & Mrs Taxpayer to give them a bigger home lest someone violate their "human" rights. Having people like that taking the taxes of hard working people for nothing to the detriment of better uses for those taxes is much like having your taxes stolen, just that it's government-sponsored.

Perhaps it's time for some hard line changes to the welfare system. You get funding for one child, the end. If you've never had a job, you get sterilized during the delivery. And no more IVF. If you can't have kids, that's natural selection - deal with it. :roll:



stevebeechTA said:


> Sorry cant stop this now, FUCKING DIRTY, SCUMMY SKANKS. get a JOB.


 :lol:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

stevebeechTA?[/quote said:


> If we can think like this why cant they? Its all made to easy for them.
> 
> .


Sub-morons or very clever to exploit the system. Family down the road from us owned his house but had not worked for 20 years. The system was about to catch up with them so they sold up and moved abroad, they actually said to a neighbour we have played the system and they did not catch us, neighbour nearly took a swing at him.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Everythings laid out on the plate for these low life - is it any wonder we have what we have in todays society? I feel it really is too little too late to change this perceived thought by some that they can take take take - and take some more - wan*ers! :x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> ... I was making an observation about society, *not the local shopping opportunities*. You really should try to read the threads properly, otherwise one can end up sounding like a prat.


Really?

Your first mention of shopping opportunities:



oceans7 said:


> ludicrous prices.


Your second mention:



oceans7 said:


> European food at realistic prices.:


'One'(sic) may end up sounding like a prat indeed. But that better than looking like a bit of a twat.

Darwin must indeed be spinning like a top. :wink:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

If you read the thread from the start I spoke of what I witnessed in the co-op. You then commented that i should try shopping at Waitrose, after which I commented back about the 'realistic prices' etc.
Therefore my thread was started regarding the state of society, you then took it into the realm of where to shop, so I commented on your comment, not on my intial post.
Is that clear enough for you? Maybe if you pull your pompous head a bit further out of your arse you will be better able to understand the jist of the post.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> Darwin's theory on evolution started going into reverse the moment we invented the Welfare State. Survival of the fittest no longer applies, as we now look after the most useless and ineffective of the species; feed them, shelter them and pretty much do everything for them. This of course leaves them with considerably more time on their hands than everyone else, so what do they do? Breed!
> 
> We are now in the situation where the least capable of the species reproduce most effectively. Those of us working and looking after ourselves can only afford one or two kids (the average is now less than 2) while the benefit scroungers multiply in droves without restraint.
> 
> We are actually regressing.


Perfectly put!

We need a decent stong govenrment who is prepared to ignore the bleeding-heart liberal arseholes and put a stop to this.

Don't give them anything and let the fuckers go homeless & starve I say. Or at least allow for mercy killings should you happen across these types in your day to day life and have a convenient shotgun to hand.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Bucks85th said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin's theory on evolution started going into reverse the moment we invented the Welfare State. Survival of the fittest no longer applies, as we now look after the most useless and ineffective of the species; feed them, shelter them and pretty much do everything for them. This of course leaves them with considerably more time on their hands than everyone else, so what do they do? Breed!
> ...


I totally agree - no-one should get something for nothing, trouble is they're not going to go homeless and starve they'll just turn to crime or up their tempo on crime - wouldn't this be even worse for us? Just wish there was an answer?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

leenx said:


> I totally agree - no-one should get something for nothing, trouble is they're not going to go homeless and starve they'll just turn to crime or up their tempo on crime - wouldn't this be even worse for us? Just wish there was an answer?


Corporal punishment/Hanging/Birching/Stocks etc.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree - no-one should get something for nothing, trouble is they're not going to go homeless and starve they'll just turn to crime or up their tempo on crime - wouldn't this be even worse for us? Just wish there was an answer?
> ...


Abso-bloody-lutely!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Asbo-bloody-lutely, surely?


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Asbo-bloody-lutely, surely?


 :lol:


----------

